# Austin (DUA1) Here! Any luck snagging blocks today?



## Flexdres (Jun 14, 2017)

I was able to grab a reserved block for today from 515-815, but from 7a-830a I was refreshing for the usual 4 hr blocks I can usually get around that time but nothing popped up today. I luckily grabbed a 12-3 and 330-630 yesterday but randomly refreshing but I've gotten accustomed to finding blocks in the morning. Any recommendations on when to find blocks at this warehouse?

Thanks!


----------

